
What happens to your emails after you die - danso
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-03/this-is-what-happens-to-your-emails-after-you-die
======
JohnFen
> Who gets to look after your inbox once you’re gone? The law isn’t exactly
> clear.

In my case, I think the law is perfectly clear. I run my own email server on a
machine I own that is physically in my house. The person who gets to look
after my inbox is the person who gets ownership of the machine.

Of course, they'd have to spend a bit of time cracking the crypto...

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/8ZfFu](https://archive.md/8ZfFu)

